# Hymer 1986 B534 water system Urgent help please



## donk (Sep 7, 2009)

HI Iam looking to buy a Hymer 1986 B534 I have been told that they do not have an onboard water tank and that you have to put a pipe in a hole and use a water butt. *Please help* is this so could any one please explain to me how it all works Very many thanks


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*534 Hymer*

Never seen a hymer without an inboard tank, unless it was a caravan.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Think someone is pulling your hosepipe !!!

Have a look under one of the dinette seats - the water tank is usually onboard, and the filler is usually on the side of the van where the dinette is. If it's a rear lounge, then look both sides forward of the rear axle.

Smick


----------



## donk (Sep 7, 2009)

*1986 B534 HYMER WATER TANK*



smick said:


> Think someone is pulling your hosepipe !!!
> 
> Have a look under one of the dinette seats - the water tank is usually onboard, and the filler is usually on the side of the van where the dinette is. If it's a rear lounge, then look both sides forward of the rear axle.
> 
> Smick


Hi Smick Thanks for your reply.Rear lounge model flap on drivers side with hose connection and switch so am I right to think it has a onboard tank Thanks Donk


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

From the description, would think that it has been fitted with one of the devices that can fill the tank from the kind of waterbutt on wheels that you get with a caravan.

That could be useful - don't have to travel with full water tank, just fill it when you get there, but is not good in winter ! Check to see whether internal tank has been removed. Personally, I'd rather have the internal tank and a submersible pump.

Smick


----------

